# UR rear lower brace vs UR rear torsion bar



## XRD (Feb 9, 2014)

Hello, i'm having trouble to sort things out for my cruze... I'm going to order the UR front strut bar but i allso want the back more stiff...
I'm not putting a rear strut bar because it is a hatchback and i need my trunkspace.

So i can still get a rear lower brace or a rear torsion bar.

Now what will be the best purchase to work best with the front upper strut bar. The brace or the torsion bar? What to buy first? 
i'm allso confused with the picture of the torsion bar, where exactly is it mounted? I've allready seen the lower brace pictures 

Who's driving around with the bars/braces and can give me there opinion.

*Rear Lower Brace RL2-1208
*










*REAR TORSION BAR (RT2-1304)
*










I know there are a lot of threads about this subject but i can't get this cleared out 

The car is allready lowered with a H&R 30mm kit on stock dampers...


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

Try this link - shows where the torsion bar goes. http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/12-w...pension/13028-ur-rt2-1304-mystery-solved.html


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

I have the lower rear 2pt and the rear tower bars installed. I think the rear tower bar is the more effective bar. I also have the rear torsion bar but it is not installed yet.


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

The torsion bar acts similar to your front crash bar, and connects the rear ends of your main chassis frame bars running the length of your car.

If you're looking for the best mod, don't do anything until you get the rear sway bar. Its a shame that you cant get the rear tower, because it does wonders, and gives a huge improvement over stock compared to the front tower bar.

I would suggest getting the rear sway and the rear torsion, since the rear lower/torsion do roughly the same thing, and the sway bar goes in the same area as the rear lower bar.


----------



## Danny5 (Dec 22, 2011)

I don't get the rear tower bar at all. It's not like the car's weight is sitting in that area. The spring perch, where the weight of the car is, does not sit inside the rear tower.

I would get the rear torsion first...


----------



## XRD (Feb 9, 2014)

Any more opinions on this subject?


----------



## WhiteAndBright (Mar 4, 2013)

Would you recommend doing the front or rear bars first??


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

Danny5 said:


> I don't get the rear tower bar at all. It's not like the car's weight is sitting in that area. The spring perch, where the weight of the car is, does not sit inside the rear tower.
> 
> I would get the rear torsion first...


The spring perch might not sit inside the rear tower, the tower sits directly over it and does take a large amount of the car's rear weight. And when I say the rear tower brace is night and day, I mean it. I've driven my car to the point where the rear end kicks out multiple times, and the rear tower brace increases cornering speed by a good 5-10mph over stock.

Besides, look at any type of track spec car with interior bracing. Almost none of the braces attach to key points of the chassis where the weight of the car resides. Instead it attaches to the key points in where the chassis would flex during cornering, which is the key point to braces... reducing flex.



WhiteAndBright said:


> Would you recommend doing the front or rear bars first??


Rear bars first. We're FWD, which means our car's rear end cant keep up with its nose through a corner. You gotta tighten up that booty to make it perform in tune with the front end.


----------

